# myrtle wood bark.



## indonesianwood (Sep 10, 2013)

hello all.
i have log that suspected as myrtle wood
i see in google it has similiat colour and grain.
but i just want to make sure should some one here help me to show myrtle wood bark.
thanks so much..
the wood is a bit harder than big leaf mahogany.
and medium on heavy a bit heavier than EIR.
thanks


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2013)

Arya, don't we need a picture to help? :i_dunno:


----------



## ButchC (Sep 10, 2013)

Here are some decent pics of some of the myrtle I have that has some bark left on it.

The first two are of a 10/4 slab of blackheart myrtle, with a closeup of end grain on each side, with whats left of the bark on the other side.
[attachment=30802] [attachment=30803]

Pics 3 and four are of a couple of cookies for cribbage boards, and several plaque/sign blanks, each with a small amount of bark.

[attachment=30804][attachment=30805]
Hope these help.

Butch


----------



## indonesianwood (Sep 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Arya, don't we need a picture to help? :i_dunno:



thanks kevin 
this is the picture
[attachment=30827][attachment=30828][attachment=30829]
the bark
[attachment=30830]

hard and medium thickness like pine bark.




ButchC said:


> Here are some decent pics of some of the myrtle I have that has some bark left on it.
> 
> The first two are of a 10/4 slab of blackheart myrtle, with a closeup of end grain on each side, with whats left of the bark on the other side.
> 
> ...



thanks so much butch for upload the picture.
thats pict no.3 look similiar especially thats slab.
but i have no seen black stained like picture number two..


----------



## ButchC (Sep 11, 2013)

[/quote]

thanks so much butch for upload the picture.
thats pict no.3 look similiar especially thats slab.
but i have no seen black stained like picture number two..


[/quote]

That's the Blackheart Myrtle. I picked up that slab last time I Was in Oregon. I was led to understand that Myrtlewood is only grown in the Pacific Northwest of the U.S. 

Funny thing though; they sell saplings in almost every "Myrtlewood Factory" up that way!!

Butch


----------



## indonesianwood (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks so much butch for upload the picture.
thats pict no.3 look similiar especially thats slab.
but i have no seen black stained like picture number two..


[/quote]

That's the Blackheart Myrtle. I picked up that slab last time I Was in Oregon. I was led to understand that Myrtlewood is only grown in the Pacific Northwest of the U.S. 

Funny thing though; they sell saplings in almost every "Myrtlewood Factory" up that way!!

Butch
[/quote]
is thats four season are butch?
thats sap make the wood loo more beauty i though .haaha
are you think my wood is myrtle too..?


----------

